# White dots everyhere?



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

I cant seem to find any concrete info on what these might be with my google box. 55 gallon FW a little more than a year old. They have been present for the past six months+ and have not been an issue. They do not move or come off and in most spots almost look as if they have embedded into the wood a little. I've read that they could be snail eggs but like I said they never do anything. The first ones to pop up are still there 6 months later. They don't bother me, just would like to know what they are.









dont know how the best way to link a photo on this site but there is the url


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They may be some kind of fungus. Most likely it is harmless. The best way to insert an image is to click on the little insert image box that has a mountain with a yellow sky. Then paste the link to the picture.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They look like nerite snail eggs to me. Do you have nerite snails?

Hmm just reread they last for 6 months... Very odd. HeyPK might be right with the fungus. Try scraping them off and see what they are made of, or if they come back.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If these dots are only on the wood, they are likely a fungus. If elsewhere, I haven't a clue. a close-up picture might help in identification.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

I have two snail of two dif types, one is a mystery snail and one is a tiger and one is a mystery. I have scraped them off before and nothing happened, just leaves a white ring where it was. I googled white dots and some people said snail but the arent curly at all and they never hatch or anything. I am starting to get more though. Its not just the wood either they attach to rocks, glass and such. Even on the rocks they almost look like they have embedded themselves and created a little indention on the rock, kinda like they are recessed, weird. I can try and take a closer pic later. Thanks, and I made the comment about posting pic cause when you preview post pic does not show, just url. I see now that it did post though thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I, too, say snail eggs.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I googled nerite snail eggs, and sure enough! Thats what they are! ( I never had nerites)


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Cool. That's exactly what they look like. Thx. Now in the pic you posted is that snail a nerlite. I wonder why they don't ever hatch. I only have the two snails mentioned


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahh zebra nerite. I said I had tiger and meant zebra, I knew it was a safari animal. I guess I'll start looking for care instructions. Would it most likely Be that my fish are eating them and I never noticed any hatch?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

i think they only hatch if they are kept in saltwater, and even then its supposedly hard to raise them to adults. I got some zebra nerites a couple a weeks ago and they ONLY deposit their eggs on driftwood. I even caught two of them mating today, at least i think it was.......a thin white extension was coming out of the one


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

anubias is right, they are a saltwater species that people have just acclimatized to freshwater. The eggs can't hatch in freshwater, and even if they did, I believe this snail species has planktonic babies so you'd never see them anyway, and they wouldn't have enough to eat. They are white because they are unfertilized or dead inside.


----------



## koebwil (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought nerites could reproduce in brackish water as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think they can, but brackish is closer to salt water then fresh.


----------

